# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Inscrições para o evento do 4º Aniversário Reefforum

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Na sequência da publicação do programa do evento do 4º Aniversário do Reefforum, é aberto este tópico onde todos os membros que pretendam ir ao evento têm de confirmar a sua presença depois de terem efectuado o pagamento do/s respectivo/respectivos ingressos NIB: 0007 0292 0002 6200 0017 8

A lotação são 200 lugares.
Para mais dados ver condições no programa.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  :Olá: 

Só para não falhar...  fica  a inscrição Nº 1

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Pedro,

Qual é o custo, por pessoa? (Andei à procura, mas não encontro)

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Confirmo a minha presença, inscrição nº 2 :SbSourire: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas 
Inscrição Nº 3 é para mim.
Um abraço

P.S. Se for necessária ajuda tb dou podem contar comigo

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Qual é o custo, por pessoa? (Andei à procura, mas não encontro)


 :Olá: Viva
é barato :SbSourire: ...está aqui * 	Programa para o evento do 4º Aniversario Reefforum*


Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Podem contar com mais este maluco para um grande dia para o Reefforum e para todos que gostam deste hobby. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  Podem deixar a inscrição nº 200 para mim já que quem ri por ultimo...  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  vou tratar dos  :SbRiche:  e lá estarei  :SbOk:  

Um abraço

----------


## Filipe Simões

Ahoy!

Por favor marquem um lugar para mim. 
Regularizarei a situacao quando voltar a portugal, por volta de dia 18.

Se houver almoco e for com inscricao tb, marquem um lugar para mim.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
Como já é costume eu também lá estarei para o evento e almoço :SbOk:  



Transferencia já efectuada

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva :Olá:  
 Evento a não perder,contem com mais um.
 Trf já efectuada. :SbOk:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas :Coradoeolhos:  

Marquem ai duas entradas uma para mim e outra po velhote aqui de casa que diz que também quer ir :yb624:  .
Vou fazer a transferência ou ainda hoje ou amanhã.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Transferencia executada.

Pestana

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Se ainda houver uma cadeira vaga contem comigo.
Transf. efectuada.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas.
Transferncia executada.

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  

Transferencia efectuada e dia 27 lá estaremos  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Barbosa

Contem comigo...lá estarei também.

Carlos Barbosa

----------


## Jose Neves

Mais um

----------


## Mauricio Pereira

Contem comigo. Já efectuei  o pagamento- transferência 733000007736473
Mauricio Pereira

----------


## Fernando Ribeiro

Boas 

 + 3 Lugares na bancada central

 Transferência efectuada :Pracima: 

 Um abraço 

 Fernando Ribeiro

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

um lugar para mim :Olá: 
Transferência efectuada

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Estarei presente neste grandioso evento, transferencia efectuada
Conta origem  0158015319000

Cumprimentos

----------


## Rui Rocha

Boas,

Reservem lugar para mais duas pessoas.

Transf. efectuada (Obs.: inscricao - Rui Rocha e Tânia Rocha)
Parabéns pela iniciativa
Abraço
Rui Rocha

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Transferencia efectuada.

Parabens pela iniciativa!

----------


## Nuno Ramos

Boas , transferencia efectuada .
Um abraço Nuno .

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Transferência feita.

Nunca mais chega o dia...  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos Barbosa

Transferência efectuada dia 22 Set.

Obrigado

Carlos Barbosa

----------


## António Gonçalves Tristão

É assim mesmo  com iniciativas destas toda a aquariofilia em Portugal
está de PARABENS...Podem contar comigo para o evento e para o almoço...
Transferência feita. :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
         Grande Abraço a todos

----------


## Fernando Soares

Ola

Transferencia feita hoje.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Apenas serão validados os pagamentos das inscrições efectuados até ás 24:00 do dia de hoje.

Nada preocupante para quem deseje estar presente porque sempre tem a possibilidade de pagar 40 para ajudar na realização do nosso evento.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

pagamento efectuado dia 23

----------


## Filipe Simões

Não me vai ser possivel comparecer, outros valores mais fortes se impuseram.
Tenho a certeza que no próximo ano estaremos mais e melhores e todos reunidos.

----------

